# Alte Spiele aus den 90ern spielen



## Calerian (23. Februar 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich hoff des Thema passt hier, ansonsten bitte ich um enstpsrechendes Verschieben 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen alten PC zusammen zu stellen um Spieleklassiker zocken zu können, ich hab letztens zB bei SW Kotor gemerkt, dass einfach einige Probleme auftauchen. Weitere Spiele wären spontan sowas wie Max Payne,, die ersten GTA Games usw. Denkt ihr ich komm da nicht um ein altes System herum oder reicht evlt schon ein altes Betriebssystem (XP o.ä.) dafür aus?

Vielen Dank
Calerian


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2020)

Weder KoTOR noch Max Payne sind aus den 90ern.

Ich würde mich erst mal da umsehen: GOG.com
Da gibt's 'ne Menge alter Spiele, u.a. auch SW: KotOR 1 und 2, günstig und kompatibel mit aktuellen Rechenkonfigurationen.

Sonst, mal da reinschauen: PCGamingWiki PCGW - an encyclopedia of PC game fixes
Da gibt's Anleitungen, wie man Spiele älteren Semesters mit neuen Systemen verheiraten kann.

Ein extra Retro-System zusammenbauen sollte immer der letzte Schritt sein. Zumal ich nicht weiß, um welche weiteren Games es sich bei dir genau handelt. GTA 1 und 2 kann man sich meines Wissens bei Rockstar kostenlos runterladen und selbst GTAIII - SA sollten auf aktuellen Rechnern keine allzu großen Probleme machen...


----------



## Calerian (23. Februar 2020)

Achja gut die Beispiele waren nicht optimal in Bezug auf den Titel xD
Kotor hab ich bereits auf gog gekauft und hab riesen Probleme gehabt, Auflösung usw waren nicht der Aufwand, allerdings hab ich alles mögliche versucht und hab dennoch am Anfang des Spiels Abstürze an immer der gleichen Stelle.
Und da ich öfter bei alten Spielen auf so Probleme stoß, dacht ich ein altes System, was es ja für 50-60€ schon gibt wär auf Dauer gesehen der einfachste weg


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2020)

Welche alte Spiele wären das denn sonst?

Bevor ich da Geld in die Hand nehme, wenn auch nicht unbedingt viel, würde ich erst nach anderen Lösungswegen suchen. Für KotOR gibt's jede Menge Mods und Community-Patches, die sonstige Bugs ausmerzen und selber verbesserte Features mitbringen.
Ich hab' auch 'ne Menge alter, recht populärer Spiele zuhause und "musste" mir bislang nur für zwei davon wirklich ein Retro-System zusammenklauben.^^


----------



## Waupee (26. Februar 2020)

Mal zwei interessante Links für Leute die lust auf alte Spiele haben aber das dann auf einen Aktuellen System zocken wollen :

D-Fend Reloaded: Overview               Dosbox + Windowsbenutzeroberfläche

nGlide - Glide wrapper | Zeus Software    Nen Emulator der 3DFX unterstützte Spiele wieder lauffähig macht (Eben zufällig beim schauen eines Youtube Videos drauf gestossen )


----------

